# .・。.・゜✭・Mika's Art Dump / Semi-Blog ・✫・゜・。.



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

all offsite credits, use -> https://twitter.com/MikaiahArts
commissions -> closed forever probably

this post gets updated like never so scroll to last page for recent stuffs

- I've been drawing since I started this thread, around May 2020 
- I currently use Procreate on an iPad Air and Photoshop with EasyCanvas




Spoiler








I did this chibi a few weeks ago on 04/22 >_<
her, redrawn 1000x better by other people: https://toyhou.se/6928382.leila-esteillot





another sketch I tried to do today (5/19)



newerish things (digital)


Spoiler



teensy pixels!



























































maybe I can stick to the one sketch a day? probably not.


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

Hi! These are super cute for sure omg!!!

One drawing per day for a new years resolution is super tough. I actually did the same myself in 2018 (I've got like 8 sketchbooks filled up  ), it's very taxing especially if you were busy the entire day, or at worst wake up startled at 3am remembering that you forgot to draw for the day ^^; looking back now, I would more recommend one drawing per week, and to have a scrap sketchbook to draft poses, ideas and get anatomy down before drawing in your main sketchbook ♡

As for digital art why dont you put drawings you've done into a digital canvas and just start from there? Itll be great practice to get you accustomed to art programs ^^


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> Hi! These are super cute for sure omg!!!
> 
> One drawing per day for a new years resolution is super tough. I actually did the same myself in 2018 (I've got like 8 sketchbooks filled up  ), it's very taxing especially if you were busy the entire day, or at worst wake up startled at 3am remembering that you forgot to draw for the day ^^; looking back now, I would more recommend one drawing per week, and to have a scrap sketchbook to draft poses, ideas and get anatomy down before drawing in your main sketchbook ♡
> 
> As for digital art why dont you put drawings you've done into a digital canvas and just start from there? Itll be great practice to get you accustomed to art programs ^^


ahhh thank you for the advice haha. yeah, one drawing a week seems a lot more doable especially since I currently work full time (I'm an engineering student on an internship right now haha >_<)

I should actualy get a sketchbook, lol! I'm using an old grid notebook I have... so the front pages are all graphs I drew for unrelated classes awhile ago.

I tried importing a sketch into Corel Painter to get used to it and the tools all feel super unfamiliar to me, haha. I've been trying to work at it during weekends (since during weekdays I'm usually on my work laptop which doesn't have any art stuff >_<

Is there any specific program that you'd maybe recommend though? I see a lot of people use SAI or ClipStudio Paint (I think?) and I've been trying to look at tutorials for Painter in my free time. ^^;;


----------



## Saikarie (May 19, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> ahhh thank you for the advice haha. yeah, one drawing a week seems a lot more doable especially since I currently work full time (I'm an engineering student on an internship right now haha >_<)
> 
> I should actualy get a sketchbook, lol! I'm using an old grid notebook I have... so the front pages are all graphs I drew for unrelated classes awhile ago.
> 
> ...


I tend to use paint tool Sai for the computer yeah ^^ At first I would try following tutorials on people drawing, and after a while you can then start on putting your style in by setting up custom brushes etc. If you have a decent phone though I would also try drawing on that too, you'd just need one of those cheap touch screen pens to get started (great way to draw more naturally if you dont have a graphics tablet yet). I use the app medibang paint for the phone~


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

Saikarie said:


> I tend to use paint tool Sai for the computer yeah ^^ At first I would try following tutorials on people drawing, and after a while you can then start on putting your style in by setting up custom brushes etc. If you have a decent phone though I would also try drawing on that too, you'd just need one of those cheap touch screen pens to get started (great way to draw more naturally if you dont have a graphics tablet yet). I use the app medibang paint for the phone~


thanks for all the help, I'll definitely look into it! <3


----------



## Mikaiah (May 19, 2020)

Spoiler






tried some stuff for the first time x.x 1 logitech stylus + ipad later, i was having fun so tried drawing my island rep too. think the first one came out better but oh well






trying to resize the pics from my ipad but its not working D:

edit: finally got on my pc and resized the pics.


----------



## Mikaiah (May 20, 2020)

work's been slow since it's hard to get certain things done without being in the office so i tried to draw more things



Spoiler















redid the second character since I wasn't happy with it (05/22)


Spoiler


----------



## Mikaiah (May 21, 2020)

bloopy, experimenting with new things x.x


----------



## Emzy (May 21, 2020)

Dayummmm one drawing a day? I can't even one drawing a month HAHAHAH But keep up the good work!! I love the colours you used on this pic!! It's so cute  Looking forward to ur progress hehe <3


Mikaiah said:


> View attachment 262439
> bloopy, experimenting with new things x.x


----------



## Mikaiah (May 21, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Dayummmm one drawing a day? I can't even one drawing a month HAHAHAH But keep up the good work!! I love the colours you used on this pic!! It's so cute  Looking forward to ur progress hehe <3


ahhhh tysm I think I've just on a bit of a frenzy cos I started recently and I'm super excited but mostly because work has been really slow (legit I've nothing to do for the next week or so since I'm waiting on one of the other engineers to do some background stuff so I can get setup and start doing things)

so I'll be trying to draw more >_< and yesss I really like pastels so I wanna use them everywhere hehe


----------



## Emzy (May 21, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> ahhhh tysm I think I've just on a bit of a frenzy cos I started recently and I'm super excited but mostly because work has been really slow (legit I've nothing to do for the next week or so since I'm waiting on one of the other engineers to do some background stuff so I can get setup and start doing things)
> 
> so I'll be trying to draw more >_< and yesss I really like pastels so I wanna use them everywhere hehe


The frenzy energy is always a good vibe hehe but make sure to rest when you can so you don't burn out <3 I'm excited to see more hehe
Pastels are c h e f ' s k i s s I love it when artist utilise them so well  just goals


----------



## Mikaiah (May 22, 2020)

tried sketching a couple side views today. might do a chibi drawing though, they're kinda fun >///<


----------



## Mikaiah (May 22, 2020)

sleepy chibi


----------



## Mikaiah (May 24, 2020)

tried lineless today >///<


----------



## Emzy (May 24, 2020)

Cuteeee i love how u did the eyes!!


----------



## Mikaiah (May 25, 2020)

ahh tysm @Emzy i love your art btww <3

tried a new brush today orzz


----------



## Emzy (May 26, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> ahh tysm @Emzy i love your art btww <3
> 
> tried a new brush today orzz
> View attachment 265394


thanks sm lovely <3


----------



## Mikaiah (May 26, 2020)

i'm liking this brush >///<


----------



## Mikaiah (May 26, 2020)

dressup time ^o^


----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)

back to sketchy cheebs now that i finished this one for my friend :3


----------



## Mikaiah (May 28, 2020)




----------



## xara (May 29, 2020)

your art’s so cute omg


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 2, 2020)

wanted to play with oil brush c:

style 1 commissions should reopen sometime tomorrow, just got one more to finish


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 3, 2020)

BungoTheElf's's oc uwu: https://toyhou.se/4721366.castella


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 5, 2020)

more cheebs!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 7, 2020)

first concept art for a new OC, next iteration I'll probably be adding more decoration to the top while attempting to keep it on-theme.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 8, 2020)

drew a new icon, maybe I'll add these to my growing shop lol


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 11, 2020)

im too irritated/tired to line today so heres the sketch i guess


----------



## SugarMage (Jun 12, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> im too irritated/tired to line today so heres the sketch i guess
> View attachment 273066


This one looks like it'll turn out great! The face is SO CUTE


----------



## Emzy (Jun 12, 2020)

You're doing great Mikaiah!!! Don't push yourself if you're tired c: rest up lots bby!! May i ask what program you're using? Personally i find lining on PainttoolSAI alot easier than other programs c: They have a great pen stabilizer and a lineart tool too


----------



## Weiss Schnee (Jun 12, 2020)

Omgosh this art style is so CUTE!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 12, 2020)

SugarMage said:


> This one looks like it'll turn out great! The face is SO CUTE


Thank you!! I've been trying to experiment with different types of eyes recently, liking the result so far <3



Emzy said:


> You're doing great Mikaiah!!! Don't push yourself if you're tired c: rest up lots bby!! May i ask what program you're using? Personally i find lining on PainttoolSAI alot easier than other programs c: They have a great pen stabilizer and a lineart tool too


I ended up taking a nap after that and felt sick afterwards so didn't continue hahaa ^^;; but I'll probably work on it today!
And sadly I use procreate on my iPad. I have Corel Painter and Adobe Photoshop on my computer, but I don't have a good pentablet to go with it (I have a ****ty one I stole from my brother who played osu, it doesn't work that well hahaa) but I'll go back at it today.

Trying to experiment with different brushes and pen pressures since I only recently got the apple pencil which has pen pressure haha ^^



Weiss Schnee said:


> Omgosh this art style is so CUTE!


Thank you so muchhh <3


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 12, 2020)

I like your style, it's pretty cute. Hoping to do digital art someday when I have the chance... I mostly do traditional and realism but I'm not into drawing these days...


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 12, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> I like your style, it's pretty cute. Hoping to do digital art someday when I have the chance... I mostly do traditional and realism but I'm not into drawing these days...


ahh I only really started drawing like a month ago @_@ (pretty much the date I made this thread lolol) so you're probably tons better than me still!
And I'm glad you think it's cute, tysm @_@

also @xara OMG i just saw that I never replied to your comment from like 2 weeks ago IM SO SORRY ;; thank uuuu though and your character is super cute <3


----------



## Rowlet28 (Jun 12, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> ahh I only really started drawing like a month ago @_@ (pretty much the date I made this thread lolol) so you're probably tons better than me still!
> And I'm glad you think it's cute, tysm @_@
> 
> also @xara OMG i just saw that I never replied to your comment from like 2 weeks ago IM SO SORRY ;; thank uuuu though and your character is super cute <3


My digital drawing sucks atm so you're better than me and I can't do anything cutesy or cartoony I'm not sure why though haha.


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 12, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> My digital drawing sucks atm so you're better than me and I can't do anything cutesy or cartoony I'm not sure why though haha.


ahhh I still doubt it tbh LOL
and idk i kinda just look at a lot of different cute things while drawing and kinda copy the vibe... if that makes any sense? xD


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 14, 2020)

Commission I did for amilee as part of a trade for my cool feather collectible  ˑ ⤹⋆⸙͎۪۫｡˚۰˚☽˚⁀➷｡˚⸙͎۪۫⋆ ༄


----------



## Emzy (Jun 15, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> I ended up taking a nap after that and felt sick afterwards so didn't continue hahaa ^^;; but I'll probably work on it today!
> And sadly I use procreate on my iPad. I have Corel Painter and Adobe Photoshop on my computer, but I don't have a good pentablet to go with it (I have a ****ty one I stole from my brother who played osu, it doesn't work that well hahaa) but I'll go back at it today.


Sorry for the late reply Mikaiah!! I've been rather dead these past few days hahaha I need to practise what i preach LOL but i hope you're feeling better now!! I absolutely love how Amilee's commission turned out!!! that texture overlay  So many artists i follow use procreate HAHAHAHAH im so tempted to get an ipad cx Idk about Corel Painter but i never line in ps HAHAHAH it comes out so wobbly i just give up and paint xD I have a not-so-great tablet i got in year 7 from my aunt which means its been 10 or so years now i think? I really want to save up for a screen tablet but my skills are not at that level yet so im content with my old baby HAHAHAH it has served me well x)


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 15, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Sorry for the late reply Mikaiah!! I've been rather dead these past few days hahaha I need to practise what i preach LOL but i hope you're feeling better now!! I absolutely love how Amilee's commission turned out!!! that texture overlay  So many artists i follow use procreate HAHAHAHAH im so tempted to get an ipad cx Idk about Corel Painter but i never line in ps HAHAHAH it comes out so wobbly i just give up and paint xD I have a not-so-great tablet i got in year 7 from my aunt which means its been 10 or so years now i think? I really want to save up for a screen tablet but my skills are not at that level yet so im content with my old baby HAHAHAH it has served me well x)


aahhh its ok <3 take some rest hehe

its actually a brush they have in procreate lol! it turned out super nice and I'll probably be using it more hehe <3

and yeah i feel that about photoshop LOL, I used it back when I was a mouse artist (pen tool is still one of the best ive used in any program)

o.o that's an old tablet! the ipad is nice, but the one I'm using right now is actually one they gave me at work orz
i'll probably be buying one when I go back to school though xD. Just holding off for a decent price around when I have to go back cx


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> aahhh its ok <3 take some rest hehe
> 
> its actually a brush they have in procreate lol! it turned out super nice and I'll probably be using it more hehe <3
> 
> ...


Omg wottttt it looks so cool!! Yis yis I'm keen too see what you come up with *u* asdfghjk I had to use illustrator for my fashion assignments but I could never figure out the pen tool so i just used sai HAHAHAHA
Ye it is i just realized how old i am after i did that calculation LOL I'm suprised it's lasted me this long but then again I didn't use it much in highschool only started digital art properly in uni ooft work gives you iPads??  not the biggest fan of apple products cuz of the price and I'm more of a pc person cuz I game alot xD but that pro create really got me tempted cx


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 16, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Omg wottttt it looks so cool!! Yis yis I'm keen too see what you come up with *u* asdfghjk I had to use illustrator for my fashion assignments but I could never figure out the pen tool so i just used sai HAHAHAHA
> Ye it is i just realized how old i am after i did that calculation LOL I'm suprised it's lasted me this long but then again I didn't use it much in highschool only started digital art properly in uni ooft work gives you iPads??  not the biggest fan of apple products cuz of the price and I'm more of a pc person cuz I game alot xD but that pro create really got me tempted cx



yeeh the brush is pretty im def using it more HAHA. I've never used illustrator before, only photoshop ;;
Not sure if pen tool is the same tho, photoshop and illustrator have a ton of differences D:

and yea i have a work ipad because I was going to have to use it when travelling to one of the other factories to help with some stuff on the factory floor buuuut SARS-CoV-2 had other ideas D:
I'm a PC person too hehe, but I have a desktop compy so when im moving around campus n stuff normally i have a laptop but it's almost dead so im thinking about replacing it with an ipad hehe


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

ahhh tru tru i need to explore photoshop more hahahah 
dayummmm that's so cool  what do you work as if you don't mind me asking...
ahhhh sem sem!! I built a comp for design/gaming (cuz the specs are basically the same hehheh) but i have a smol macbook for university work I've had it since highschool so its pre old (wow everything i own is old LOL) but when i used my macbook to draw (cuz i couldn't bring my desktop for exchange) it kept overheating big fat f xC


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 16, 2020)

Emzy said:


> ahhh tru tru i need to explore photoshop more hahahah
> dayummmm that's so cool  what do you work as if you don't mind me asking...
> ahhhh sem sem!! I built a comp for design/gaming (cuz the specs are basically the same hehheh) but i have a smol macbook for university work I've had it since highschool so its pre old (wow everything i own is old LOL) but when i used my macbook to draw (cuz i couldn't bring my desktop for exchange) it kept overheating big fat f xC


ahhh yee im a chemical engineering student haha, im on internship rn.
so not art/creative at all xD

i don't do a lot of work on the laptop anyways, occasionally i'd do some programming on the go but I use matlab and there's ways you can run that on the ipad now haha, so i'll probably start doing that instead. :>

i guess my problem with procreate is sometimes it feels a lot more simple than photoshop or anything im used to using on the PC buuuut its still quite nice esp. if you also have the apple pencil hehe. and im sure its a lot more powerful than i'm using it (i literally just realized i could use selection tool to block out areas to color LOL) so theres def different things it can do that I sometimes have to google haha


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> ahhh yee im a chemical engineering student haha, im on internship rn.
> so not art/creative at all xD
> 
> i don't do a lot of work on the laptop anyways, occasionally i'd do some programming on the go but I use matlab and there's ways you can run that on the ipad now haha, so i'll probably start doing that instead. :>
> ...


oml big brains hahaha i'm sure its creative just different terms of creativity hahaha i can't talk tho xD was gonna do psychology or education before i made a last minute change to fashion xD

ahhh i c i c i feel like im a simple creature so idm i dont use like half the tools on ps anyways HAHAHAHAH just two brushes xD (but speaking of which i just realised that a few days ago too!!! i was shook LOL) i feel like watching speedpaints of styles you'd like to replicate defs helps alot c: you slowly begin to steal skills with ur eyes


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 16, 2020)

Emzy said:


> oml big brains hahaha i'm sure its creative just different terms of creativity hahaha i can't talk tho xD was gonna do psychology or education before i made a last minute change to fashion xD
> 
> ahhh i c i c i feel like im a simple creature so idm i dont use like half the tools on ps anyways HAHAHAHAH just two brushes xD (but speaking of which i just realised that a few days ago too!!! i was shook LOL) i feel like watching speedpaints of styles you'd like to replicate defs helps alot c: you slowly begin to steal skills with ur eyes


tbh im like hyper not-smart lolol classes are a huge struggle so im just strugglebus-ing to graduation D: psychology and education are super cool tho, one of my parents actually is a professor for special education which is kinda a combo of both hehe

and yea ive been trying to watch more tutorials and things on procreate so i can pick up some new things


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> tbh im like hyper not-smart lolol classes are a huge struggle so im just strugglebus-ing to graduation D: psychology and education are super cool tho, one of my parents actually is a professor for special education which is kinda a combo of both hehe
> 
> and yea ive been trying to watch more tutorials and things on procreate so i can pick up some new things


nonetheless getting an internship is an achivement in itself!! I hope you get enough rest between work and classes!! i remember when i had an internship along with my classes and i nearly died HAHAHAHAH ye ye!! I love reading about psychology and i really like kids haha so they seemed like a nice path to go on but then i just swerved into fashion halfway through my last year of high school HAHAHAH That's so cool!! mad respects to them!!! 
yis yis i just signed up for a digital class by one of my fave illustrators so hopefully i improve HAHAHAH let's work hard together


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 16, 2020)

Emzy said:


> nonetheless getting an internship is an achivement in itself!! I hope you get enough rest between work and classes!! i remember when i had an internship along with my classes and i nearly died HAHAHAHAH ye ye!! I love reading about psychology and i really like kids haha so they seemed like a nice path to go on but then i just swerved into fashion halfway through my last year of high school HAHAHAH That's so cool!! mad respects to them!!!
> yis yis i just signed up for a digital class by one of my fave illustrators so hopefully i improve HAHAHAH let's work hard together


ahh yeee im glad im not taking classes rn LOL not that it'd affect alot tbh, im stuck at home rn due to the pandemic and trying to make progress on some projects but they're a bit... slow bc we can't meet up in-person


----------



## biibii (Jun 16, 2020)

mikaiah SO ADORABLE. your coloring looks so cool with these new brushes! the improvement has me shook :0


----------



## Emzy (Jun 16, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> ahh yeee im glad im not taking classes rn LOL not that it'd affect alot tbh, im stuck at home rn due to the pandemic and trying to make progress on some projects but they're a bit... slow bc we can't meet up in-person


ahhh i feel OTL the whole covid thing basically have my life on pause orz really hope everything gets better soon!


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 22, 2020)

not 100% happy with this (theres a lot of stuff i wanna fix, but my iPad is dead and i already posted it to twitter lolol) buuuuut I did a thing
it took a long time @_@


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 24, 2020)

quickie sketch, pass 2 of my new OC // Malencia Zhang.
This is her in the first part of the story, ie. before promotion, so she's still a student.

previous iteration was her in a later bit of the story. I'll probably redo her later outfit to be a blazer as well (likely with more medals/military decoration things) but she does cut her hair and put it up in a ponytail during combat.

the uniform is navy blue and gold, her buttons are on the wrong side because it's her brother's blazer altered to fit her.
her family/background is a bit poorer, so unlike the other students (wear ribbons) she wears a simple scarf. Even though she could buy a brand new uniform with the money that she's allotted by the school, she still chooses to be frugal about it.


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 19, 2020)

some cuties I've been drawing haha





lil quickie I did for my sig. Might take requests for similar cheebs but no promisesss (i did that one p quick so quality may vary haha)


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 19, 2020)

Since fair haikus have gotten me all inspired to write poetry again, I figured I might post some of my previous work:

_prismatic._
beginning, in the heart of the jungle.
day after day, life passed automatically
until one day I did stumble
upon You, then saw the world prismatically.

continued, despite gnawing fear.
You took the seat next to me, silent
through danger, looming near,
yet We become fools, our colors ever vibrant.

fools we were, in the end.
they took, and slashed You open.
_but whom did we offend?_
I thought, as I stood there frozen.

leave a world for Queens and Kings,
renew passion with Our newfound wings.


author's commentary: old one I did for a final project in my Creative Writing seminar around 2? years ago now. Time flies.
Structure was inspired by a Shakespearean Sonnet, though I abandoned meter in the end, because I found it difficult to constrain the Rhyme, Story, and Meter in this one. Got a lot to learn, haha.

_101._
it was one clear day
when i met you.

you asked to work,
to learn the mysteries
of the world.

conflicted,
i sent you away once
though next,
i came to retrieve you
once again.

author's commentary: just a small free verse on meeting someone and not knowing whether to welcome them or to turn them away

idk if anyone's interested in reading more, but I posted my haikus in the contest thread!

& as always, C&C very welcome & appreciated!


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 21, 2020)

_raindrops._


Spoiler



you sit behind a window, looking outside.
you walk in the rain, covered head to toe.

you see a man walking in the rain, holding a banana.

and you ask,
why?

hours and hours of endless thinking.
pondering. reasoning.
what do you do?
sit.
observe.
look at the pain of others,
unemotionally.
disjointedly.
as if you couldn’t give a single care about
why.

you’d care about him
about as much as you care
about the raindrops falling outside,
as much as you care about
anything:
only when it’s convenient. 

then after that, swept up.
a whirlwind of tasks.
why care for anyone but yourself?

even when you see someone
stumbling staggeringly in the rain
alone,
while you are comfortable,
pristine and dry,


and you turn away,
passing by,
without a single care in the world.



Inside a spoiler because it is quite long.

author's commentary: longer poem I did awhile ago, part of a writing exercise. It was a poem that was supposed to be inspired by a man outside with a banana (creative writing profs are weird.... anyways...)
I have one more poem I did for that class but would like to revise it a bit before posting. And yes, I did revise this one slightly, the original was quite different~!


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 22, 2020)

tried out 3/4ths angle, likely going to be doing more


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 22, 2020)

Omgosh I love your art sm, it's incredibly cute!


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 22, 2020)

BluebearL said:


> Omgosh I love your art sm, it's incredibly cute!


tysm <3 <3 <3

I did a couple teensy pixels today:













excuse the size inconsistencies haha, still experimenting orz
for @Blink. @BungoTheElf @Aliya <3


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 22, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> tysm <3 <3 <3
> 
> I did a couple teensy pixels today:
> 
> ...


Castella... and the little animation on your character  it’s so cute


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 22, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> Castella... and the little animation on your character  it’s so cute


tysm oakie <3 i'll do yours tooo


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 22, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> tysm oakie <3 i'll do yours tooo


:0 mikaiah oh my word you're for real?? I dont deserve ya <33


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 22, 2020)

*The Oakboro Mayor* said:


> :0 mikaiah oh my word you're for real?? I dont deserve ya <33


yeeh, prob tomorrow haha since im about to sleep soonish


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor* (Aug 22, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> yeeh, prob tomorrow haha since im about to sleep soonish


me too, it's your little side project with all the fair stuff so no worries/rush at all! gn :D


----------



## Blink. (Aug 23, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> tysm <3 <3 <3
> 
> I did a couple teensy pixels today:
> 
> ...


THEYRE SO CUTE. TINY BLINK 
TYSM LOVE DIDNT EXPECT THIS


----------



## Mikaiah (Aug 24, 2020)

doing some doodles...
thinking about selling these as stickers on something like etsy? not sure if anyone would be interested orz (I mean, I sort of have a sticker obsession so I'll probably make them into stickers anyways but hey)
probably around 1.5-2 USD each based on my initial calculations of what it would cost to make them ;;


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 5, 2020)

still working on the pixels in my pop-up shop (hopefully i'll get a couple of them delivered soon >///<) but here's a cheeb I drew cos I was kinda insp to do one, haha

BungoTheElf's OC:


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 15, 2020)

_wish upon a star._

one lonely star,
burning across the
dark, night sky.

every night, i say
my prayers,
my intentions,
my wishes,

but why,
o heavenly night sky,
why have you forsaken me?


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 15, 2020)

wrote some haiku messages on some friends collectibles - let me know if you want one xD

for @lieryl : on a sheep plushie <3
one sheep plushie for
you on this dark, starry night.
may you dream sweet dreams. 

for @Blink. : on a blue star frag <3
a mysterious
blue star shines its way to you,
ready for wishes 

i can do free verse/rhymes as well, just let me know what sort of thing you want if you're interested, xD (as long as it fits in the box, I'm not writing sonnets on collectibles, lol)


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 17, 2020)

i m o n a r o l l


----------



## Mikaiah (Sep 26, 2020)

beep boop this post is outta date


----------



## Mikaiah (Oct 6, 2020)

HI ITS 2020 if you're an eligible american voter (18+, citizen), go do that voting thing.


----------



## Mikaiah (Oct 8, 2020)

cheeb of star guardian ahri :3


----------



## Mikaiah (Oct 20, 2020)

writing postcards these days, hehe. printed out my chibi and writing for some candidates c: (this is batch #4, I've written 40 cards so far )


----------



## Mikaiah (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Mikaiah (Oct 24, 2020)

i spent way too long trying to draw a hand and just gave up in the end since it's a spectral sword anyways xD


----------



## Mikaiah (Oct 29, 2020)

just dropping her ref here bc I'm too lazy to draw properly these days... lol


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 7, 2020)

Thinking about posting some writing I've been working on, but not sure where would be the best. Where do y'all post yours? I've used wattpad in the past, but it's got something of a bad rep recently, so looking for alternatives.

Anyways, I've been working on:
- A historical fiction set in a China-_esque _country. About a female warrior after the war as she grapples with self-identity and conformation to societal norms. Probably headed towards political intrigue along the line. Still ironing out later plot points for this. Got about 2 chapters done atm.
^ above stemmed from a oneshot I wrote for my fiction writing class. I was encouraged to write it into a novel, so here's going for that. Got some tips to push through my usual breakpoints, so all should be well. I hope. xD
- A fantasy novel centered around my Warlock/Sorcerer, Seraphina. Not related to the campaign I'm playing her in. Still trying to iron out the magic system, as I do want it to be semi-original. Have about half a chapter done.
- A Snow White retelling set in the desert. This one isn't really ironed out yet as I've been struggling with plot, but hey. At least this one has a title, unlike the above two.


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 9, 2020)

no one cares but here's my goals before school starts in Jan.

SOAVW: current WC is 3.5k/7k (character & setting planning mostly done, now it's just getting the words onto paper)
TCW: 1.4k/3k (lower, I want to spend more time w/ magic system)
TH&TM: 212/1k - lowest prio project

i guess yall come here for art so here's some bad pixels





and an old one i never posted (believe it or not, this was Sera's original design, before I decided I would put her in a historical fantasy setting):


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 14, 2020)

read my s*** story: https://www.wattpad.com/story/250855124-the-solitude-of-a-virtuous-wife

TCW: started from scratch lol, but I like it more now.
TH&TM: ditto to above
Secret Santa Christmas Stuff: art exchange on here is done, I have a couple fics to write and things like that, so busy times

haven't drawn anything aside from my entry for the secret santa art exchange, so in the interest of not spoiling anything, not gonna post it.


but here's some hot cocoa.


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 16, 2020)

e g g h a t


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 17, 2020)

some wip sketches:

phillipe arsenault: resident smug [censored]. College of Glamour bard.







And also a small sketch of Arienne: she retired from her former campaign recently (not dead, ahah) but I may bring her back in a future one c:


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 19, 2020)

Yay, finished arienne's headshot haha.
philippe's will be colored... when i figure out what I want him to look like, LOL


----------



## Mikaiah (Dec 21, 2020)

tfw you really can't draw hands lmao


----------



## Mikaiah (Jan 9, 2021)

kinda uninspired recently lol but here's a wip of sorts


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 2, 2021)

I havent drawn in literal months but here's some trash i did today


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 4, 2021)

mom's "borrowing" my ipad so i'm stuck pinch zooming on paper and realizing im an idiot because that doesn't work.
pencil is my baby pentel graphgear 1000 in 0.5mm that i use for drafting and everything that requires pencils

also i have art twit after like forever. follow if you want i guess > https://twitter.com/MikaiahArts


----------



## Mikaiah (Jun 23, 2021)

forgot to post here after twittering (tweeting? idk i dont social media lol) it > https://twitter.com/MikaiahArts


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 6, 2021)

just gonna dump all my artfight stuff in the spoiler
trying to do 1ish drawings per weekday, idk.
check > https://artfight.net/~mikaialia for character owners




Spoiler


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 7, 2021)

some low effort stuff to start today lol, made some pixels for a game (for work, sorta totally not slacking)
and a quick sketchy sketch of my island rep.






don't think i'll be drawing much after this tbh i dont wanna subject anyone to a crappy sketch on artifhgt lmao


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 11, 2021)

i don't set out to make drawings in this style, they just kind of _happen_
lol.





also new-ish old oc! probably gonna draw her again (properly, not cutting off half her waist lol). but she was actually one of my first characters, i just never drew her properly until now. xD


----------



## Mikaiah (Jul 12, 2021)

people clean sketches? whats that like


----------



## Mikaiah (Mar 25, 2022)

been months or something, how do you do this again?


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 27, 2022)

trying to get back into it, slowly...


----------



## Mikaiah (May 4, 2022)

so somehow i woke up at 4am today, outlined an entire short story in my notes, went back to sleep and currently have absolutely no memory of having done so.

im dissecting this outline and the stuffs jank af but I might be able to turn this into a short story or something LOL

no art to show today sorry lmao


----------



## Mikaiah (Nov 14, 2022)

only been like... awhile...
back into the void probably.
i want to art more but idk, yknow? maybe i'll open a free art thread and draw like 5 requests or something...


----------



## Mikaiah (Nov 17, 2022)

tryin a thing


----------

